

Ask HN: Is there a place for professionals to trade skills - ruckusing

I have a solid amount of web app backend and Android experience.<p>I am currently trying to build an iOS app and I have, what I think, are some basic questions that any experienced iOS dev could easily answer.<p>Sure, I could post them on StackOverflow, but I feel like a good &quot;1 hour&quot; sit-down session with an iOS developer would be infinitely more valuable than a piecemeal Q&amp;A format. That way I could get a more holistic view and understanding.<p>I was hoping there was a site where I could go to trade my skills for theirs. I will trade 1-2 hours of my backend &amp; Android help for 1-2 hours of iOS help.<p>Is there such a site &#x2F; app? Ideally it would allow for location filtering so, if desired, one could meet-up in person.<p>There are a lot of educational resources out there:
- Coursera
- Treehouse
- Skillshare<p>But they are all one-way and require one to follow a specific course. I want more ad-hoc education.<p>Basically, scratch my back and I will scratch yours.
======
thefivetoes
Trading skills sounds like a nice idea, but it seems like it might limit you.
Maybe someone knows iOS but doesn't really care to learn Android at the
moment. Pitching it that way might rule people out who would otherwise love to
help someone for "free."

In my experience, simply asking an experienced developer for help is enough –
and a great way to meet a dev with different skills is to get involved in
their community.

Are there any iOS MeetUps in or near your area? Or perhaps a popular iOS IRC
or Slack channel you can join to meet people remotely?

~~~
ruckusing
Great points.

I did have the thought about attending meetups - which is a good approach. My
first reaction was just that I dont want people to think I'm leaching off of
them - I want to give back (assuming they want what I have to offer).

Its funny because I feel I am quick to help others w/o any thought of
retribution - but I dont expect the same from others.

Thanks for your thoughts!

------
MalcolmDiggs
In my experience: if you go around scratching backs routinely, there will be
someone to scratch yours when you need them. Start by being generous with your
own time, and it'll work out in the end.

